# Dots On Kindle Home Screen???



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

OK I have a question, it may be a little hard to explain so please bear with me.

What are the little dots on your kindle screen, they appear right below each book title. Some of the dots are a long sequence and some sequences are shorter. Also some of the dots in the sequence are bolder and then some are lighter. What do the dots represent in correlation to the book??

Best example I can show ..It's like this:

Pride and Prejudice
*........*.....

Little Women
*....*..

Marley and Me
*..*.............

My Sister's Keeper
*.....*....

If any of this makes sense to you and you know what the 'dots' mean plmk. I've wondered about this almost everytime I go to read a book. Thanks!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

If you are referring to the dots at the bottom while you are in a book, they are there to give you an indication of how far you are in the book, since there are no book pages.


----------



## reemixx (May 12, 2009)

As mlewis said, they're an indication of how far you are into a book. However, they also appear on the home page beneath each title as you said. This is an indication of the length of the book (as you have noticed, the series of dots have different lengths, more for longer books, less for shorter books). The bolder dots tell you the amount you have read so far. It's basically a visual cue to compare the length of your books.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Reemixx is correct. Also, if you are sharing an account and have done a sync it may show the progress of someone else in the book.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

mlewis78 said:


> If you are referring to the dots at the bottom while you are in a book, they are there to give you an indication of how far you are in the book, since there are no book pages.


No I am referring to the dots on the HOME page screen. They will be underneath each book title.


----------



## reemixx (May 12, 2009)

koolmnbv said:


> No I am referring to the dots on the HOME page screen. They will be underneath each book title.


See my previous post.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

reemixx said:


> As mlewis said, they're an indication of how far you are into a book. However, they also appear on the home page beneath each title as you said. This is an indication of the length of the book (as you have noticed, the series of dots have different lengths, more for longer books, less for shorter books). The bolder dots tell you the amount you have read so far. It's basically a visual cue to compare the length of your books.


Ok I understand now, at first when I read your post I thought you were talking about the little location markers at the bottom of every page while reading a book.

After I re-read your post it made more sense to me and that explains the dots perfectly. Thank You so much


----------



## reemixx (May 12, 2009)

koolmnbv said:


> Ok I understand now, at first when I read your post I thought you were talking about the little location markers at the bottom of every page while reading a book.
> 
> After I re-read your post it made more sense to me and that explains the dots perfectly. Thank You so much


No problem.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

koolmnbv said:


> No I am referring to the dots on the HOME page screen. They will be underneath each book title.


Reemixx's post answers that. Those dots serve the same purpose as the dots on the bottom of each page as you are reading. Shows how far you are in the book, even though you are not currently in the book.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

mlewis78 said:


> Reemixx's post answers that. Those dots serve the same purpose as the dots on the bottom of each page as you are reading. Shows how far you are in the book, even though you are not currently in the book.


Thank you so much, I understand now. Was confused before but re-read the posts and it made sense to me. Thanks again


----------

